# Kaspersky causing me problems



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi guys..I'm new in here and would appreciate a little help.

I've just installed Kaspersky Anti Hacker ( Firewall) and I got a little icon in the tray telling me i had " limited or no connectivity". Needless to say I couldnt go on the net. When I opened the icon I clicked on "repair" and it tried to renew my IP address but to no avail.

I've just had to do a system restore to get back on the net again. I did use the trial version of this program before on this PC. Would it have something to do with the registry ?? I've checked the firewall settings before I did system restore and they seemed ok.

Does anyone have a solution to this as I'd really like to use Kaspersky.

Thanks in advance,
Ken.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

Go to safe mode with networking. Do you have a good connection ?

Try:

-Winsockfix for xp
-Check my network places delete any connections that are not familar.
-Uninstall/reinstall kaspersky


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Purple sky...I'm not a PC boffin so unfortunately I dont have a clue what you are talking about !!

How do I go to safe mode with networking ??

Whats winsockfix for XP ??

Thanks again.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

restart your computer and keep on pressing F8 until you see the black save mode menu with many choices. then choose safe mode with networking. good luck


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers keymaker !!

Ok guys tried safe mode with Networking but there's only one connection present...my modem. Still not getting a conection with kaspersky installed.

Just copped something.....A previous version I had on of Panda Titanium, which I thought I uninstalled, is still showing up in "add/remove programs" list. And guess what....it wont let me remove it !!!! When I went in and tried to run the program, a spanish version opens up and wont run ??? I'm guessing my previous attempt at uninstalling this problem has deleted panda files stopping it from working.

I'm wondering if this is causing a conflict with kaspersky.

I need to remove Panda Titanium :4-dontkno


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

You have probably already solved this but...yes Kaspersky is likely conflicting with Panda (or the remnants thereof).

Typically, you want to run only one (1) AV. There are a few exceptions, such as Ewido which is compatible with other "listed" AV's. 
And even then you may have to dedicate more system resources than you would like.

To further confuse :smile: I have three AV's installed on this machine. One is active and the others have been set to manual. Used WinPatrol to set to manual.

AVG -> Active
Ewido -> Manual Scanner
AVK -> Manual Scanner

I rejected AVK and Ewido as primary active AV's because of system resource needs, but kept them as manual scanners.


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

Ahh feck it....I've a new PC coming anyway in the next week or so !!


----------

